# Sony Sonic Stage 3.1 software on NW-HD5



## simonc1952 (Aug 5, 2005)

I am just about to go for a new computer so wish to take all my Sonic Stage data off my existing computer onto removeable mediua so I can then re-load onto the new system.

So I use the Sonic Stage Back Up Tool. Unfortunately, just after a small screen comes up stating that the software is calculating the amount of disk space required to offload the data, I get the following message: "omgbkup.exe has encountered a problem" and the back up process shuts down (i.e. does not start).

I am running Windows XP.

Anyone have an idea as to what might be awry?

Thanks for any support!

Simon C


----------



## sapsucker (May 30, 2005)

I too recently just encountered this problem. I read all microsoft's and Sony's stuff on this and they say as well as Sony that this problem does not exhist with Windows XP service pack 2 I beg to Differ and went as far as online chat with Sony, and after about an hour with them I was referred to calling them and discussing the problem with them This is the exact software listed below that I have on my rig: Also Click the links provide at the bottom of this post. Sony can be contacted via telephone at They can be reached at 1-866-456-7669. This a toll free # according to Sony Hope This helps Sapsucker

Their operating hours are: 
Mon - Fri: 8:00 a.m. - 9:45 p.m. (EST) 
Sat & Sun: 10:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. (EST).

SonicStage : 3.2.00.06071
SonicStage Add-on for CONNECT Download : 3.2.00.06030
OpenMG Secure Module : 4.2.00.06070
MagicGate Memory Stick Device : 4.2.00.06070
NW-E2, NW-E3, NW-E5 and NW-E8P : 4.2.00.06070
OpenMG CD : 4.2.00.06070
M.S. PRO : 4.2.00.06070
CD Walkman : 4.2.00.06070
Hi-MD : 4.2.00.06070
Music Clip, NW-S4, NW-E7 and NW-E10 : 4.2.00.06070
HDWM : 4.2.00.06070
Net MD : 4.2.00.06070
EMD Plug-in: 1.2.0.9
Playback Plug-in : 1.0.0.55
CD-R Writing Module(Audio CD/ATRAC CD/MP3 CD) : 3.2.00.06030
Px Engine: 2.0.60.500

http://www.iq.sony.com/srvs/autoresponse.asp?id=40269
http://www.iq.sony.com/srvs/autoresponse.asp?id=389026


----------

